# Hello....new no clue.



## kunomofo (Jun 22, 2011)

But I am buying a sailboat.

Flying to Florida to look at her next week. Looking forward to learning a lot here and contributing where I can as well.

Sean


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Sean,

Welcome to the asylum. Straight jacket fitting at two. Jello painting in the craft room at three.

We bought our boat a few years ago. No clue about sailing, no trailer, no truck. We just did it. It's been great. So, read like crazy. Take a class if you can afford it. Get out there! 

Don

Biddeford. Maine


----------



## kunomofo (Jun 22, 2011)

DonScribner said:


> Sean,
> 
> Welcome to the asylum. Straight jacket fitting at two. Jello painting in the craft room at three.
> 
> ...


Hi Don! Thanks for the welcome! Just came back from Maine, Camden and Rockland - sailed a custom wooden Ketch and looked at a Pearson. Ultimately I want to moor the boat in Camden. But I am torn as I want to skip down to FL in the winter to stay on her (with my GF) so who knows may end up bringing her back and forth. So I found something that seems to be kept up well and someone else added a lot of upgrades to her so that's a head start.

Anyways thanks for the encouragement! Yes I am on youtube taking lessons now...I am a quick learner.

Best,
Sean


----------



## kunomofo (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I am back from FL...bought the boat. 33FT Irwin MK II from 1974. Boat is in nice shape. Spent 4 days on her with my gf and we really enjoyed it even though it was soooo hot, the cabin AC was critical!

Needs a new Bimini but have that sorted out. Does not need much really, maybe a buff around the hull from the sun, and I may get the cockpit area refurbed (brightened up a bit).

I am back now in MA, will go down to FL again and stay on her in Sept once the heat lessens up a bit. She is in a private house slip for now, $195 a month - so pretty good deal, with elec and water. I was shocked that the TV antenna (she has a mounted 22" in LCD Flat panel with DVD) for HD reception so well ! So we had plenty of channels to watch and a lot of redbox in the area for movies (I may add sound system to TV). But I want to move her to Cocoa Village Marina, very nice area which is key when you fly down and have no car for the time you are there.

Anyways, I need to find insurance now....thats a pain but oh well.

Sean


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet!

And how did the bottom look when you had it on the lift? And the keel bolts, and the rudder, and the steering cable/gear? Did the deck flex when you walked around? Most boats that old will require a survey for insurance by the way. Hope you got lucky!


----------



## Andrea Royer (Jul 13, 2011)

kunomofo said:


> Hi Don! Thanks for the welcome! Just came back from Maine, Camden and Rockland - sailed a custom wooden Ketch and looked at a Pearson. Ultimately I want to moor the boat in Camden. But I am torn as I want to skip down to FL in the winter to stay on her (with my GF) so who knows may end up bringing her back and forth. So I found something that seems to be kept up well and someone else added a lot of upgrades to her so that's a head start.
> 
> Anyways thanks for the encouragement! Yes I am on youtube taking lessons now...I am a quick learner.
> 
> ...


Have you been sailing before? You should totally read/watch everything you can, but there's no match for getting out on the water.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Andrea Royer said:


> Have you been sailing before? You should totally read/watch everything you can, but there's no match for getting out on the water.


That's the truth.

Welcome to SN mofo. And nice user name!


----------



## kunomofo (Jun 22, 2011)

deniseO30 said:


> Welcome to Sailnet!
> 
> And how did the bottom look when you had it on the lift? And the keel bolts, and the rudder, and the steering cable/gear? Did the deck flex when you walked around? Most boats that old will require a survey for insurance by the way. Hope you got lucky!


huh what lift? you saw the title of my post right? 

I am still friends with the seller, they were nice people. Deck did not flex, had steel supports inside that were added - this boat was the nicest Irwin in that range up and down the coast that I could find and I looked around quite a bit. Really in great shape and was well cared for, he had just done the bottom on her first year they had her (had her for 2 years) and really did a lot of nice work on the interior etc. I looked at older boats and this one was in the best shape I had seen of all the older boats. No flex at all anywhere - very solid boat and I could tell a lot of care had gone into her.

But hey who knows for sure...I bought an old boat, so I figure there is some risk I am assuming but I also know that new boats can have a zillion issues out of the gate too.

I paid cash for her and at the quoted rate of $1800 a year I am not going to insure her, I will get liability for the marina and save the $1800 a year in an account for anything that may go wrong. That's just way too much for a $15K boat.

I have sailed most of my life just not on the ocean and most boats were 20 FT, so I have a lot to learn but am in no way a newbie in the strict sense.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

guess I hit the defense mechanism Sarrreeewheee. But you did look at the keel bolts right? 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## kunomofo (Jun 22, 2011)

deniseO30 said:


> guess I hit the defense mechanism Sarrreeewheee. But you did look at the keel bolts right?
> 
> Best of luck to you!


haha no worries. Whats a keel bolt? :laugher


----------



## Iris Mark (Jul 12, 2011)

hello everyone,

welcome to sailnet forum, nice to meet you here......... hope you have great stay.


----------

